

Facebook acquires Karma - sachitgupta
http://blog.getkarma.com/post/23305446792/karma-is-moving-to-facebook-why-social-gifting-is

======
fortes
Some other coverage:

<http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/18/facebook-acquires-karma/>

<http://gigaom.com/2012/05/18/facebook-buys-karma-app/>

[http://blogs.wsj.com/deals/2012/05/18/facebook-not-busy-
enou...](http://blogs.wsj.com/deals/2012/05/18/facebook-not-busy-enough-buys-
company-today-too/)

